# New member to Fertility Friends!



## button butterfly (Feb 9, 2009)

Hello to everyone!

I would just like to say this site is brilliant! Just became a member last week and since then I have been hooked on logging on everyday to see and read everyones supporting messages to each other. A note to guests who are pondering (like I did over the past year), join now as I am sure that everyone here will give you the support you need.

My story: we have been trying for over 2.5 years. Have had the usual blood tests, sperm analysis with nothing to show (or nothing wrong with us as doctor would put it!), I had my lap & Dye last september with diagnosis of clear tubes and everything normal! Visited fertility clinic thereafter to be given the diagnosis of unexplained fertility and told we were on waiting list IVF. I have read on this site that many people have been given a try of clomid whilst waiting for IVF - this was not given as an option to me (I stupidly didnt ask this question when at the clinic and it is bugging me now). 

I am not going to give up although remarks or comments from friends and family (unbeknown to my frustration) telling me that I am not getting any younger etc do not help. 

I am trying reflexology to relax me and keep my MIND off everything (as I am sure it is my mind that is causing alsorts of stresses and worries - anyone the same). 

Am open and happy to hear from anyone   

xxxxx

P.s please excuse any spelling mistakes


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hello and welcome to FF! 

I joined at the beginning of our treatment and have found the information and support on here a godsend - as I'm sure you will. 

We too had all the test and weren't actually told what, if anything, was actually wrong although the consultant did indicate that the chances of conceiving naturally were slim (?).  We too were referred straight to IVF and to be honest I never questioned it.  We luckily qualified for one free go on the NHS and am really pleased to say that it was successful - and we are now 11 weeks pregnant with twins! 

I can imagine what its like to have questions from friends and family about your plans etc - although we didn't get much of this - probably because of our history with previous ectopic - people tended to steer clear of subject!  We had the support of of close family and friends throughout it all though that helped.

I hope everything goes well for you - sending you lots of    and a liberal sprinkling of  .

DeeDee x 


ps - have also blown you some good luck bubbles!


----------



## button butterfly (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you for your reply.  It feels great to be able to hear other stories!  
 on having twins I am so pleased for you! 

I will take your   and thanks for bubbles and in return a big fat  

button butterfly

xxx


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Hello Button Butterfly   

Welcome to FF and good luck with your journey!  This site is great there will always be someone to help you through your ups and downs which come with infertility however its brought about.

As for me, I am starting my second fresh cycle of ICSI soon I have also had a Frozen Embryo Transfer (FET).  Third time lucky  

Hope to catch you around perhaps even in the chat rooms some time - there is a "newbie" chat on a monday or tuesday night I'm not sure which but if you go to the bottom of the main message board it will tell you there what's coming up.  and Tuesday night about 8.30 ish is quiz time in chat and it is a great laugh!

One of the mods will be along shortly and they will give you a heads up and point you in the right direction.

Here's a good sprinkling of   to help you on your way!!!! May all your dreams come true   

Kate


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

button butterfly, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Glad you have found FF helpful so far. 
Unexplaine dis a very frustrating diagnosis.  I think the reason you may have been put forward for IVF straight off is proabbly down to local (PCT) rules. Some PCTs will say try clomid first or IUI and then IVF (and espcially if you wouldn't qualify for IVF under their criteria) and others will put you straight on to IVF. Perhaps their own statistic s for people with Unexplained support the case for going straight to IUI or IVF and the funding only exists for IVF in your area so this is why. Climid is sometimes given to "boost" fertilily and it's possible it may work but all it does is make oyu ovulate and if you are already doing so then it may not make any difference to you at all. Hope that makes some sense.

Here are some links you might find helpful at the moment. Please do have a look around and explore and start posting around the boards and making friends. FF is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in so, please do so.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Unexplained ~*CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*   CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

You can have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. [urlhttp://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=156791.0] CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT [/url]

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Hopefully you won't have to wait too long for your treatment cycle to come up. Wishing you lots of luck! 

C~x


----------



## button butterfly (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Caz  

Will try those links!  Have tried to go onto chatrooms but my computer will not allow me to download the activeX control!   Will try and get round this  

button butterfly


----------



## button butterfly (Feb 9, 2009)

crazy Kate 

thanks for your reply.  I do wish   with your up and coming treatment!  
Hopefully I will come across you in the chatroom (once I have discovered how to sort computer out  - not very computer minded.  
Have bumped you bubbles up and have a   from me

button butterfly


----------



## button butterfly (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Starfishtigger!

Be prepared for me to ask you loads of questions or even send you joke if you wanted one!


----------



## button butterfly (Feb 9, 2009)

I am not a billy no mates but would love to hear from anyone even if it is to share a joke or two?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi,

Cant help you on the hen front but been through ivf a few times, enough to know all the stress!! Id be happy to keep in touch if you'd like to?
xx


----------



## Rhib (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi Button,

I know nothing about hens either! I never needed IVF as we were blessed with a natural BFP while waiting but I do know about the pain of infertility.

I speak to you on the bubbles thread sometimes. If you ever want to chat I am here.



Rhian xx


----------



## button butterfly (Feb 9, 2009)

WOW Isobel snowdrop

Twins that must have been hard work!    Yeah would love to keep intouch!  Was put on IVF waiting list last october and told it will take up to 1.5 years waiting! Trying reflexology out just now (pitty the poor reflexologist who has to touch my long toed ugly feet!).  Great I will keep in touch xx

Rhian

That is great you were blessed while waiting, how long were you told the waiting list would be? and where abouts did you conceive (not meaning where exactly you did it ie place or time I am not that nosey ....oh goodness I am sounding dippy! but how many months where you on waiting list?) If I dont make sense just tell me I dont mind


----------



## charlie_44 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hiya, welcome to FF.  I'm not too good at remembering jokes but if you want a 'chat' anytime feel free to send me a PM.  It makes a difference knowing that people are going through similar experiences to yourself and the ladies on here are a great support.

Best Wishes, Charlie x


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Button Butterfly, 

Welcome to FF 

We seem to be in a simliar situation, we have been TTC 3yrs now and have had all investigations come back 'normal', therefore we are unexplained too. I never got the option for clomid either, but I do seem to ovulate monthly so perhaps thats why! We got referred last august, got an appt for july this yr but a month ago the appt got brought forward to mid April  so very excited about starting tx, though part of me was hoping i'd have a natural pg before i had to start. 

Enjoy your reflexology and goodluck with ur tx 

sashabasha


----------



## button butterfly (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi sashabasha

That is great news that your appointment has been put forward!   
Thats one step closer!  I wish you all the sucess and would love to hear from you again!


----------



## button butterfly (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Charlie x


Button


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Button am gonna merge your posts that way ladies reading both will reply on one rather that on 2


----------



## Rhib (Jun 6, 2006)

Rhian

That is great you were blessed while waiting, how long were you told the waiting list would be? and where abouts did you conceive (not meaning where exactly you did it ie place or time I am not that nosey ....oh goodness I am sounding dippy! but how many months where you on waiting list?) If I dont make sense just tell me I dont mind 

 
[/quote]

   

I was told the waiting list was 3 years initially which seemed like forever but then I was called to be told that they had worked hard and had managed to reduce the waiting time to 18 months! I went through all the pretreatment tests & counselling sessions etc and my next appointment was for July 21st and they told me that I could expect treatment to begin straight after my next AF following that appointment but we discovered that we conceived naturally on June 21st - exactly 1 month before our next appointment!

We were actually due to start ICSI as we had male factor issues too so it just goes to show that miracles can and do happen. I think it was partly down to the fact that our best friends were getting married in the July, I was bridesmaid and my husband was usher so thoughts of baby making were out and we were focussing on the wedding and our upcoming treatment so relaxed and look what happened!

With regards to where that was in our room!! LOL    

You made me laugh out loud when I read your post, that is something I would say!!



Take care

Rhian xx


----------



## benny76 (Feb 14, 2009)

Button: Just found this while browsing:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=90151.0

Hope it is useful!


----------



## button butterfly (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks! 

Cant wait to go and have a mingle and conflab about my hennies!!


----------

